# Slender Shaper



## princessmich (Sep 18, 2007)

Hubby is tempted to invest in this machine mainly for his abs. I guess i'm looking for positive reviews before purchasing. I've seen the informercial and it does seem promising. Its seems like just the perfect machine to target specific areas that require toning without loosing weight in other places.

Slender Shaper


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 18, 2007)

you can shape your stomach without really wasting money on those machines. it doesnt fat reduce the are, just makes it more toned, but if you have fat all over the stomach its not going to show anyway.

if your skinny and just want to be toned i say go for it, but it can be achieved by simple crunches and other exercises.

ive always been skeptical of that kind of stuff though


----------



## mark_c (Sep 18, 2007)

Simple crunches never feel right for me, so I would try that machine and see if I feel something working


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep reading there is no such thing as spot reducing and that cardio is the best thing. idk


----------



## Thais (Sep 19, 2007)

Why not crunches?



TheyÂ´re free!


----------



## mark_c (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not crunches?



TheyÂ´re free!



I always feel bad after doiing those...


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 19, 2007)

are u doing them right???

that looks like a waste of money!!!

the best thing for loosing weight is cardio!!! and mixing up wat u do like dance classes or aerobic classes!!!


----------



## Thais (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mark_c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always feel bad after doiing those...



What do you mean by feel bad???


----------



## monniej (Sep 20, 2007)

i've spent so much money over the years on machines and gizmos that delivered no benefits. in the end it's been cardio, crunches, pushups and squats that have made the difference. the bottom line has been time spent and sweat! jmho~


----------



## Potency (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd say a good rule of thumb is "don't trust anything an infomercial says".

You can do 5,000 crunches a day, but if you don't burn the fat on top of your abs, all your work will be wasted. I've learned the hard way that there are no shortcuts to a nicely toned abdominal area. As Emily said, you can't spot reduce fat.

First and most importantly, you need to get your diet in order. That means a lean diet high in protein and low in carbs. Avoid things like high fructose corn syrup, hydrogenated oils, enriched flours, and trans fats. Avoid dining out unless you really know what you're doing. If you must dine out, get something on the "grilled" menu, preferrably chicken or fish (salmon is my favorite).

Second, (you know what's coming) ... Exercise!!!



Start with 20 to 60 minutes of your cardio machine of choice, 3-6 times per week (the more the better). After that's done, focus on the big muscles. Squats, dead lifts, bench press, and some bicep/tricep workouts every now and then as well. You only actually need to focus on abs 1 or 2 times a week if you're working out the rest of your body.

Muscle anywhere burns fat everywhere.


----------



## mrom (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with everyone. if these machines were that good, everyone would be using them. Besides, exercise is important for so many reasons(your heart, circulation, lower cholesterol,raises metabolism......)looking good is the icing on the cake. your body will thank you. I exercise 3 times a week, and no one believes i have 3 kids. i am 5/2, 102lbs, and very toned(even my stomache). try tae-bo boot camp. billy will whip you into shape and you start seeing results very quickly. good luck!!


----------

